

Ask HN: So what have you published recently? (Books or papers) - samratjp

Well, by recently, I mean "your" last book or paper that you consider worthwhile sharing. As usual, more power to you if you can keep it under a tweet.
======
iuguy
I did a talk on China and malware a few DC4420's ago
(<http://www.dc4420.org/>), happy to share the slides with anyone that emails
me (address in profile).

I'm currently working on a paper on a class of vulnerability that hasn't
really been well defined, I'm doing a preview at a seminar we're running at
work for the aerospace & defence industry, but if people are interested in
going to the mainstream event on the same day
([http://www.mandalorian.com/resources/events/cybercrime-
brief...](http://www.mandalorian.com/resources/events/cybercrime-briefing/))
I'm happy to share then. Hopefully I'll be able to present it at the Christmas
London OWASP meet - that's if there's going to be one.

------
gw666
<http://pragprog.com/magazines/2010-11/getting-clojure> <\- a tutorial about
the unexpectedly difficult process of subclassing, from Clojure, a class from
a third-party Java library

------
swalberg
[http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-migrate2cl...](http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-migrate2cloud-4/)
<\- last in a 4 part series about migrating to EC2.

~~~
smoody
nice series!

------
rick_2047
I published an article in a local magazine on free software (Maybe I will put
readable scans on somewhere). Appointed editor for it and will come out with
the sixth edition right at the start of the next semester.

Have submitted a position paper for review at an international conference
(awaiting the news of acceptance to present). And the usual at my blog.

